# Hello =)



## Ulrikan (May 26, 2006)

Hi  
I'm new here and I am from Sweden. A girl, 38 years old. Living with my fiancé Kent 39 and two cats, what do you call it here? Housecats as we say?...anyway it is two cats with mixed parents. What are you calling them? There names is Truls and Bissette and are two sisters cats.

One of the reason I wanted to be a member here is, to practise on my english, so please, feel free to correct me when I spell things wrong :lol: And I am a member of a swedish cat-forum and got a tip of this forum from there  
And of course...I love cats most of all animals  

Feel free to ask me if you want to know anything more about me =)

Now it is night here and I am going to bed, I am not really sure what the time-different are between sweden and here? 6 hours maybe? So, I don't know what time it is for you?  Here is the time half past two at night...or morning 

So I say good night for now and I see you soon!
Hugs and good bye from Ulrikan

Here is some picture's of our cats 
Bissette over and Truls below


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome Ulrikan! I hope you enjoy the forum. Your English is good, very easy to understand.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Lori said:


> Your English is good, very easy to understand.


I agree. I teach English as a second language, and your English is very good! Communicating with English speakers through the internet is a great way to practice your skills.  

You are right about the time difference -- it is 6 hours earlier here in the Eastern US. 

Seems we are getting lots of new Swedish members lately!  Glad to have you join us. :wink: Your cats are adorable!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome to the forum, you have very pretty cats!


----------



## BastFille (Aug 13, 2005)

> Seems we are getting lots of new Swedish members lately! Glad to have you join us. Your cats are adorable!


Yes, I've noticed that too. And I, for one, think that if we're going to be entrusted with teaching Swedish people how to speak fluent English, then we should all get to become experts in Swedish!

Yay languages!!!

Welcome! 8)


----------



## Jimmyness (Dec 31, 2005)

Welcome to the forum :kittyturn 

Bissette looks very similar to my very first cat :luv


----------



## Söderkissarna (May 25, 2006)

Hi Ulrikan!

Nice to see you here :yellbounce 

I really love all the sweet smilies that we have access to here - don´t you? :kittyball


----------



## Orebrocat (May 26, 2006)

Hey there Ulrikan!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome aboard Ulrikan, you have some pretty kitties


----------



## estelle58 (Feb 28, 2006)

Quote:And I am a member of a swedish cat-forum and got a tip of this forum from there  

Huummmmmm.... that could explain all our new friends from Sweden... :lol: 

Well, i'm very happy that you could join our family...


----------

